# ISO Review



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2010)

I met with the ISO rep last Thursday to go over the BCEGS and turn it in. Question #1 under the Employee Data Sheet has a break down of our CEU's into

Administration of codes

*Being mentored in application of codes*

Legal aspect of code enforcement

Technical aspect of code enforcement.

After discussing this part *Being mentored in application of codes* and explaining this board and how it works he agreed to give me the maximum allowable points for this part.

Thank you Jeff for the board and all who participate


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe it should be Professor Coug Dad, Dr. Gene, the Honorable FMWB, et al from now on


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2010)

will have to bring that up when we get reevaluated

hope iso does not check all the posts!!!


----------



## Alias (Aug 2, 2010)

mtlogcabin -

Thanks for the idea, I'll have to try this when we get reevaluated!

Sue, miles from any training opportunities.................


----------

